# GM Techs 2011-2012 Brake Booster Switch recall 12213 vs. 12213A Why?



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Just in case someone finds this thread with a similar problem. The initial repairs were done with the switch replacement, repairs as of 2015 forward are done by replacing the entire line.

I found a switch on e-bay NOS from a dealer for $15 and installed this myself. Take your time and it's very doable. When removing the old switch pull from each of the contacts and go back and forth between them. The switch will pop free.

Installing the new switch. Even with the lubricant they give you, it seemed like a lot of chore to get the switch to seat. Go between the contacts with a screwdriver, upper right corner with a screwdriver, and finally left side of the switch on the white plastic part of the switch with a screwdriver. 

Alternate pushing at these locations. I also put a little bit of lube on a screwdriver tip, and wetted the plastic housing that the switch goes into. The first time it wouldn't go in. I removed the new switch lubed the housing, and applied pressure at the three points above alternating between them and the switch appears to have taken just fine. 

The procedure includes a labor time for installation of a second switch so it's very possible that techs were breaking the first switch pushing too hard, and possibly breaking the housing resulting in bad vacuum lines causing pumps to fail. 

The bad vacuum lines and pumps are my guesses, but we did have one forum member have a line take out a pump. He's the one that wrote the how To on pump replacement. 

If you can get a switch under $15 try it, but I now understand why they went to full line replacement. The second version of the recall procedure clearly states that if the car was successfully fixed with the switch replacement, there is no need to replace the entire hose assembly. 

I'm guessing it's so late after this recall that the run of switches are gone, except for limited quantities in the e-bay world. They were manufactured in Germany according to the box. 

The entire line appears that it could be removed from the top of the car. I believe the hose disconnects from the vacuum pump by lifting up on the white clip on the connector at the pump. I didn't try this, but it should be possible.


----------

